# Can a fried or faulty CPU damage a motherboard?



## TechNick (Mar 7, 2008)

I recently tried to upgrade my CPU. I put in the faster CPU and the computer would no longer even boot to bios... no beeps nothing. I put in the old CPU to try and get back to normal but the same thing happened! I am now stuck with a machine that will not do anything. Yes, both CPU's were compatible with my board. PSU has been tested, Defaults settings on M/B restored, etc.

Does anyone know if a fried/faulty CPU can cause damage to a motherboard?

That would seem the only logical explanation wouldn't it?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi TechNick, I have never heard of or had a bad cpu take out a motherboard. I've had static take out a board, but bad parts usually won't. Mike


----------



## Jebtall (Feb 3, 2008)

The only time I have observed this was when I put together a system and forgot to plug in the 4 pin CPU power connector. It all powers up but nothing on the screen and no beeps.

When I did this I noticed I didn't plug it in when I went to take the CPU out, just plugged in the power connector and all worked fine.

Perhaps you just overlooked the CPU power connection :4-dontkno

You may also try just putting in the CPU, memory and video (onboard preferably) and try to just go into bios if it will display it.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

> Defaults settings on M/B restored


Tell us what method you used to do this?


----------



## TechNick (Mar 7, 2008)

I restored the default settings on the motherboard by taking out the battery for about twenty minutes, with the power unplugged.

There is no 4-pin power connector on this board.


----------



## Jebtall (Feb 3, 2008)

What kind of mobo is it? Most all new mobo's have a 4 pin (square connector) CPU power connector. It would be right by the CPU. Refer to this picture.
 The 4 pin power connector is in the lower left of the picture.

If you have an older system then maybe you don't have one. If you have a newer system and you don't know what I am talking about, maybe that is your problem :grin:


----------

